# Cannot attach a photo



## MrFotoFool (Mar 6, 2017)

I have not posted for a few weeks, but I just went to add a new photo to a thread I started. When I click the bottom "attachments and other options" it gives the four standard buttons (follow thread, preview, etc). However the area below this where you add a photo is missing. I tried two different threads and same thing. I tried it in Internet Explorer and Mozilla Firefox - same thing. WHAT IS HAPPENING?


----------



## slclick (Mar 6, 2017)

It's not just you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2017)

Note the Gallery tab above, right side. You need to add pictures to a gallery, then you can link them from a post.


----------



## dpc (Mar 7, 2017)

O.K. I guess I'm a tad dense but I can't seem to attach a photo to a post. I clicked on the Gallery tab, uploaded a picture but I can't see how to attach it to a post. When did the change to this method of posting occur and why?


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2017)

Something is definitely wrong. I have been unable to upload images as in the past.


----------



## meywd (Mar 7, 2017)

Well, as neuro mentioned, go to the gallery, add a photo there, then after that click on it to find BB code shortcuts to add your image to the post, it seem attaching images is gone for ever.


----------



## Orangutan (Mar 7, 2017)

meywd said:


> Well, as neuro mentioned, go to the gallery, add a photo there, then after that click on it to find BB code shortcuts to add your image to the post, it seem attaching images is gone for ever.



Perhaps he's saying he wants to add a picture to a specific post, but *NOT* add it to a gallery where it may live outside that one post. If the image is connected to a particular post, I prefer to attach the image to that single post.

It's nice to have the gallery as an option, but not as a mandate.

Note to CR Admin: please bring back attachments as an option.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 7, 2017)

Not very user friendly. I tried to add a picture to the gallery so I could put it in a post and had no luck. First tried the personal gallery option (personal gallery is the category) and received error message and that I must choose a category. Tried various changes like naming, etc, and no luck, gave up on that idea. Tried again to add to general gallery, chose the category of sports. Still received the error that says I needed to choose a category. Guess I won't be posting any pictures tonight :-\


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 7, 2017)

Admin - If it is possible please bring back the old option! (If it is not possible because of a software change, well I guess nothing can be done, but I will likely not post any more photos).


----------



## Ryananthony (Mar 7, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Admin - If it is possible please bring back the old option! (If it is not possible because of a software change, well I guess nothing can be done, but I will likely not post any more photos).


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> Admin - If it is possible please bring back the old option! (If it is not possible because of a software change, well I guess nothing can be done, but I will likely not post any more photos).



+1


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

Kind of warn out at the end of the day - first thought in my mind is I won't bother posting photos. Hopefully tomorrow that'll dissipate. 

Jack


----------



## StudentOfLight (Mar 7, 2017)

Ryananthony said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > Admin - If it is possible please bring back the old option! (If it is not possible because of a software change, well I guess nothing can be done, but I will likely not post any more photos).


+2


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

Let's see if this works:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/gallery/0/371870-070317080212.jpeg


----------



## chrysoberyl (Mar 7, 2017)

chrysoberyl said:


> Let's see if this works:
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/gallery/0/371870-070317080212.jpeg



I prefer the old way.


----------



## dpc (Mar 7, 2017)

I've tried several times to attach an image to a post as per suggestions above without success. I obviously need a detailed primer on how to make this work. The old method was so straight forward. Why the change? I've enjoyed the forums and the site in general and will likely check back on it from time to time but not with my old enthusiasm and without posting photos.


----------



## AlanF (Mar 7, 2017)

It would seem that we are using up too much space on the site with our uploads so we are being limited to 238.42MB each. The system does work but it is cumbersome. I uploaded a test to the Gallery in the toolbar and chose Animal Kingdom as the category. I copied the link for the BB Medium Image Code and pasted it in here. In future, I will load to my own gallery, and keep the images small not to exceed my quota quickly.


----------



## Pookie (Mar 7, 2017)

Or circumvent the entire wonky gallery by grabbing BBCode for images on your site (Flickr, 500px, SmugMug, etc) and just paste the code into your post... easy and then you don't have any limit. 


*BBCode from Flickr...*


```
[b] [url=https://flic.kr/p/QNUczH][IMG]https://c1.staticflickr.com/3/2688/32035868463_76a48bed18_b.jpg[/IMG][/url][url=https://flic.kr/p/QNUczH]More to come...[/url] by [url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/davidkmartinez/]davidkm.com[/url], on Flickr [/b]
```

*Active example...*


More to come... by davidkm.com, on Flickr


----------



## Dylan777 (Mar 7, 2017)

testing


----------



## dpc (Mar 7, 2017)

AlanF said:


> It would seem that we are using up too much space on the site with our uploads so we are being limited to 238.42MB each. The system does work but it is cumbersome. I uploaded a test to the Gallery in the toolbar and chose Animal Kingdom as the category. I copied the link for the BB Medium Image Code and pasted it in here. In future, I will load to my own gallery, and keep the images small not to exceed my quota quickly.




Thanks for the post. I'm willing to give this a try. I just attempted to post a test shot here but failed. I uploaded a picture to the gallery. I chose the BB Medium Image Code but I don't get where here I'm supposed to paste it.


----------



## Click (Mar 7, 2017)

Simply copy the BB Code and paste it in your new post.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Mar 7, 2017)

So I just went to the gallery and copied the code and here is my test pasting it in.





Not my shot BTW.

Jack

OK, that's easy enough. However I don't prefer being zoomed off to the photo link as opposed to immediately viewing a more detailed image but life is not about what I prefer, is it?!


----------



## ahsanford (Mar 7, 2017)

It would appear the CR guy has locked out standard attachment functionality. Someone must have been naughty.

Also, Like/Dislike thumbs-ups have appeared recently.

If the attachment is a photo, there's the obvious backdoor to use IMG links to point to other pictures already hosted elsewhere. Example below was done with the following callout (written out as I don't know how to comment code into being visible and not actually pulling a file):

img (in brackets) 
full URL (with http) to the JPG file in question (i.e. http://media.the-digital-picture.com/Images/Other/Sony-FE-24-70mm-f-2.8-GM-Lens/Sony-24-70mm-GM-Lens-Grip.jpg)
/img (in brackets)

And this is what you get (you can use Quote to see what I actually wrote above, and hijack my link for your needs):







- A


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 7, 2017)

There have been numerous posts about the change to the Gallery over the past few weeks, and a article added to site information.

The process is now exactly the same as adding a hotlink from a outside website. Add the photo(s) to your gallery, copy the bbs code for thumbnail, medium size or full size, place it in a post by clicking the "insert image" icon at the top left bottom row of icons, and paste it in.

It is not currently possible to upload images directly from a post, but I'll ask the author about that. 

This came about because of complaints regarding quality of inserted images, as well as to give members the ability to manage their images rather than have old ones deleted by Admins to clean up the servers.

It does take extra steps to get one into a post. A automatic topic can be setup, but I felt that was little help, since it would place all images in a standardized topic or set of topics rather than where you want them.

Another potential benefit is the automatic adding of a watermark which makes it less likely that a image will be grabbed for use elsewhere. Its still certainly possible, but placing the watermark across the entire image is not a good option, I hate to have one at all but it seems prudent.


We all hate change, moving from something we are comfortable with can be a pain. Give it a try, I think there is a lot to gain.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 7, 2017)

CR Backup Admin said:


> There have been numerous posts about the change to the Gallery over the past few weeks, and a article added to site information.
> 
> The process is now exactly the same as adding a hotlink from a outside website. Add the photo(s) to your gallery, copy the bbs code for thumbnail, medium size or full size, place it in a post by clicking the "insert image" icon at the top left bottom row of icons, and paste it in.
> 
> ...



Trouble is assuming that everyone understands what you're saying here. I don't have a clue as to what a bb code is, nor did I have any success loading images to the gallery. Some instructions with screen shots would be helpful.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 8, 2017)

bluenoser1993 said:


> CR Backup Admin said:
> 
> 
> > There have been numerous posts about the change to the Gallery over the past few weeks, and a article added to site information.
> ...



1. Click the gallery tab and select add picture in the drop down list, or select add picture from the gallery.

2. In the panel that comes up, select a category and then add picture (single or multiple) for either the main gallery, or for your own gallery (user gallery). In your user gallery, you can create categories or put them all in one category, but a category should be selected at this point.


3. In the screen that comes up, 
1. Single image: browse to the image, give it a title, and add any appropriate description. click add picture and it will upload

2. Multiple images - drag and drop, or click the panel, and browse to the images you want to upload. Click add picture and they will upload.

4. navigate to the gallery, select your photo and copy the BBS field under the photo. There are three, thumb, medium, and full size. Use the Medium but they all work.

5. Paste the BBS link you copied into your post being sure to click the insert image icon on the post, and pasting into the field that pops up, or in the middle of the img tags if your browser inserts them.




I hope this helps, I'm sure that some may still have trouble, send a pm and I'll try to help.

BTW, you cannot upload raw images, and you need to resize large images image size to be 4800 X 4800 pixels or smaller with a max file size of 6.68MB. There is a fixed space allocated for each member that is displayed.

I'll try to improve this write up and post it.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 8, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> bluenoser1993 said:
> 
> 
> > CR Backup Admin said:
> ...



Thanks, I'll try again when I'm back at a computer. Image downsizing use to be automatic didn't it? I don't recall doing any downsizing before attaching photos in the past. Perhaps that's why the images wouldn't load and the error message about not selecting a category is a bit of a glitch because I did have a category selected.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 12, 2017)

I don't mean to sound like a jerk (though I fear I might), but honestly all of this is more trouble than it's worth. I doubt I will post any more photos on CanonRumors.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 12, 2017)

MrFotoFool said:


> I don't mean to sound like a jerk (though I fear I might), but honestly all of this is more trouble than it's worth. I doubt I will post any more photos on CanonRumors.



You should note that the attachment capability was turned back on a few days ago.


----------



## bluenoser1993 (Mar 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> MrFotoFool said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mean to sound like a jerk (though I fear I might), but honestly all of this is more trouble than it's worth. I doubt I will post any more photos on CanonRumors.
> ...



I hadn't noticed that either. Once I was able to load to my gallery I just moved on. Interesting though that the size restriction for attachments is larger; 8MB vs 6.something and 5000 on the longest side.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Mar 12, 2017)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> You should note that the attachment capability was turned back on a few days ago.



This is great news!


----------

